#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Православные о буддистах

## Ased

Вопрос назрел уже давно, порывшись на форуме я ни нашел конкретной темы по его обсуждению, а тема то животрепещущая. Сразу скажу, тут хочется просто пообщатся и узнать что к чему. Вобщем вопроса три основных. Плюс небольшой рассказ из моей жизни для лучшего понимания первых трех вопросов.

*1. Какое мнение у оффициальной православной церкви о Буддистах и Буддизме.
2. Какое мнение у православных в целом (не оффициальная церковь).
3. Как сейчас обстоят дела в плане межконфессиональных отношений между православными и Буддистами в целом по России.*
Отдельно выделю вопрос, почему идет такая жесткая критика буддиских практик и есть ли хоть какие нибудь практики у самих православных.

Причины вопросов просты, их две. Первая в том, что я живу в православной семье и я единственный в ней не православный. Слова в стиле:"ты поклоняешься ложным богам" я слышал не раз. А вторая в том, что мне не дают покоя слова одного профессора из института нде я учился. Там мне кстати несколько раз отказывались ставить зачеты и вообще слушать мои доклады, потому что узнали что я не православный. А когда я попросил дать мне разрешение подготовить доклад на тему Буддизм в России и выступить с ним от кафедры философии и религиоведения. мне сказали, что почему бы мне не подготовить такой же доклад, только о православии. когда я отказался и сказал, что я думаю мой доклад не менее актуальный, мне сказали, что в теме отказывают. Пришлось выступать от кафедры физкультуры с докладом о йоге.  :Smilie:  Был еще такой момент ко мне подошел профессор и начал допрашивать, чего ето я тут не как все, мало того не православный так еще и пропогандой Буддизма занимаюсь (это он наверное о моем докладе) Ну естевственно я ему сказал, что у нас светская страна и свобода совести, так что гуляй дядя, а пропагандой я не занимаюсь и никогда не занимался (если только в тайне для избранных  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Вобщем после получаса безуспешных попыток обратить меня в лоно истенной церкви он начал рассуждать о Буддизме в таком контексте. Цитирую дословно: "*У разных народов есть генетическая расположенность к определенным религиям. У Арабов к Исламу, у Индусов к Индуизму и Буддизму, у Африканцев к язычеству, у Индейцев к шаманизву, а у Русских к православию. В связи с этим Русскому человеку опасно для жизни принимать другие религии, особенно буддизм и Индуизм. причина в том, что они от практик этих религий либо сильно болеют либо вовсе умирают. Русскому человеку йогой заниматься нельзя" Но это не все, дальше он продолжил: "Конечная цель буддизма это смерть, потому что нирвана это есть ничто инное, как прекращение всего, т.е. смерть. А православие это жизнь, так как праведники попадают в царство божье" ну вобщем еще минут 20ть подобного, даже незнаю как назвать "философствования"* Да вот еще случай, одна студентка делала доклад о разных церквях, по религиоведению. И там вкраце рассказывала про Буддизм, жизнь Будды шакьямуни. Вобщем весь доклад был ниже среднего, но конец меня просто убил. Цитирую: "Будда шакьямуни умер в возрасте 80ти лет, от пищевого отравления. Некий Индус, имя и (фамилию не помню), дал ему несвежих продуктов". Я поднял руку и в качестве ответного коментария возразил в стиле уважаемая, Будда не умер, а ушел в паранирвану и уж точно отравление тут непричем. Меня грубо перебили и сказали, что это оффициальные исторические источники и оспаривать их бессмысленно. А в нирваны мы не верим.

Вот это меня задело за живое, проблема в том, что это было еще самое сдержанное мнение, многие на кафедре имели мнения гораздо хуже и это влияло не только на зачеты, но еще на очень многое.

Давайте это обсудим.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Эта тема никак не призывает к межконфессиональному конфликту. Это просто желание разобраться в животрепещущих вопросах.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

просто поразительно! Сколько вашему профессору лет? Спросите у него, какая у него оценка была по истории партии и научному коммунизму. Поскольку если ему около 50-60, то он сдавал это как пить дать. И сдавал с горящими глазами и правильным выражением лица. В ком. партии случайно не состоял? Какая у него специальность и где таких идиотов делают? Жаль, презервативы его родителям дарить уже поздно, но ему еще можно, чтобы таких дураков больше не делал... 

Меня удивляло на первых порах, как бывшие коммунисты молниеносно стали верующими, как будто их атеистами и не воспитывали никогда. Потом привыкла, но смотреть как партократы в церкви со свечечками стоят - просто тошниловка!

----------

Bob (18.10.2009), Поляков (18.10.2009)

----------


## Karadur

Может быть, в таких условиях лучше всего просто скрывать свои взгляды?
Хуже от этого никому не будет.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Заканчивайте с попытками изменить этот "несправедливый мир" и населяющих его идиотов. Вы в пустую тратите свою силу и энергию, которые могли бы послужить обузданию собственного ума.

PS. Имхо.

----------

Bob (18.10.2009), Ersh (18.10.2009), Kunkhyab (18.10.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.10.2009), Yeshe (18.10.2009), Yuki (19.10.2009), Александр С (18.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (18.10.2009), Буль (18.10.2009), Вова Л. (18.10.2009), Марица (21.10.2009), Мейова (28.09.2010), Михаил Макушев (18.10.2009), Сергей А (18.10.2009), Сергей Хос (18.10.2009), Судхана (19.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (20.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Мир и населяющих его идиотов не надо менять, если есть возможность, то можно участвовать в подходящих процессах.  :Smilie: 

Думаю, что по второму вопросу ответ самого высокого уровня (где усе по конституции  :Smilie:  )содержится в начавшемся примерно в 1999-2000 гг. движении по господдержке религиозного образования России - письмо тогдашнему министру образования за подписями ректора МГУ патриарха и др фигур. 

Результатом стало введение специальности "теология" в универское образование. Я занимаюсь этим вопросом примерно час :Smilie: , после того как поздравил питерскую вихару с 3-хлетием. 

Нашел кое какие материалы. Мотором этого дела являются истфак МГУ и Свято-Тихоновский правосл институт . Изначальная идея состояла в том чтобы были специальности по всем мировым религиям: теология православия, теология ислама, теология буддизма и т.д. Создана оргструктура разработки стандарта образования бакалавра - УМО. На данный секунд у меня такое впечатлние, что буддисты в этом процессе не принимают участия.

Вот ссылки на конкретные материалы

Государственный образовательный стандарт высшего профессионального образования по направлению 520200 - Теология.

буддизма нет но




> 1.6. Перечень конфессионально-образовательных профилей подготовки бакалавра (Примечание: список конфессионально-образовательных профилей подготовки бакалавра может быть дополнен по представлению конфессии после утверждения в отделении теологии УМО университетов России):
> 
> - Христианская теология;
> 
> - Исламская теология;
> 
> - Иудейская теология.


УМО по теологии

это Свято-Тихоновский институт, в частности приведен состав УМО, т.е. тех, кто отвечает за образовательный стандарт

ТЕОЛОГИЯ В ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ СИСТЕМЕ ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ РОССИИ 
"КРУГЛЫЙ СТОЛ" 


29 февраля 2000 г. г. Москва

это дебаты по теме до принятия законодательных актов, критика исходного обращения к минобру и т.д.

----------


## Александр С

Все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что надо разогнать к ракшасам всю Академию наук со всеми ее "профессорами", "академиками" и провести независимую переаттестацию под международным контролем...

----------


## Сергей А

> У разных народов есть генетическая расположенность к определенным религиям. У Арабов к Исламу, у Индусов к Индуизму и Буддизму, у Африканцев к язычеству, у Индейцев к шаманизву, а у Русских к православию.


Генетической предрасположенности нет.
Если абстрагироваться от русских культурных традиций (в кои входит еще и употребление водки, русское "Авось!" и многое другое), т.е. отбросить всякие омрачения - понимание 4БИ приходит быстрее.

ИМХО имеет смысл поговорить о том, *что именно* в руском человеке располагает его к православию.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...теология буддизма...


Теология буддизма - это что, анекдот такой?
Типа "Колобок повесился".

----------

Kunkhyab (18.10.2009), Марица (21.10.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Генетической предрасположенности нет. ЕСДЛ тоже говорил о том, что русским желательно принимать православие. ИМХО он сказал это из следующих соображений:
> 1. Сложившиеся культурные трациции  позволяют принять православие более глубже.


Какие традиции? Нашему человеку научный атеизм должен быть куда ближе православия, если исходить из культурных традиций и исторических реалий. Ну а в плане традиций празднования тех же Пасхи и Рождества, то большинство людей у нас, имхо, намного ближе тут к язычникам, чем к христианам.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.10.2009), Сергей А (18.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Меня удивляло на первых порах, как бывшие коммунисты молниеносно стали верующими, как будто их атеистами и не воспитывали никогда. Потом привыкла, но смотреть как партократы в церкви со свечечками стоят - просто тошниловка!


А что Вас удивило? Просветление может произойти в один момент. Просто это очень редко происходит. :Cool: 

Допускаю, что некоторые партократы стоят в церкви со свечками вполне осознано.

Хотя... Как я понял Будду, управление государством - не есть работа, приводящая к Просветлению.

----------


## Сергей А

> Нашему человеку научный атеизм должен быть куда ближе православия, если исходить из культурных традиций и исторических реалий.


Россия была и до ССССР, в котором культивировался научный атеизм.




> Ну а в плане традиций празднования тех же Пасхи и Рождества, то большинство людей у нас, имхо, намного ближе тут к язычникам, чем к христианам.


Пасха и Рождество - это христианские праздники, а не культурные традиции, при чем тут язычники?

----------


## Юрий К.

> Теология буддизма - это что, анекдот такой?
> Типа "Колобок повесился".


не обращайте внимания на странное для буддиста словосочетание. в классическом универском образовании России была введена новая специальность Теология, которая подразделяется по мировым религиям, отсюда и "теология буддизма".

Это программа государственной поддержки религиозного образования на основе светских универов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...из института нде я учился...


*Пока Ерш не пришел и не потер тему, спрошу, пожалуй:*

а что за институт, если не секрет?

----------


## Jamtso

Думаю, что активно менять такую ситуацию, яростно бросаясь на баррикады, не стоит. Просто твердо придерживайтесь своих убеждений, стойте как скала. С другой стороны, в такой ситуации хорошо практиковать сострадание. Только подумайте, насколько дремуче сознание этих людей, и как далеки они от просветления – катастрофа! Как же их жаль! Они имеют с вами кармическую связь, и вы, став буддой, будете заботиться о них и вести их по пути. Главное, не впасть в безнадегу и уныние, размышляя об ужасе их сансары. 

Ваша реакция искреннего сострадания подействуют на них куда острее, чем вразумляющие слова.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не обращайте внимания на странное для буддиста словосочетание...


Вообще-то я подумал, и понял, что такое выражение вполне возможно: хоть здесь на форуме это и не приветствуется, но вообще-то буддистам не запрещено рассуждать о Боге (или о богах), взять хоть известный трактат Нагарджуны об опровержении Ишвары.

В этом смысле можно, пожалуй, говорить о "теологии" буддизма.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вообще-то я подумал, и понял, что такое выражение вполне возможно: хоть здесь на форуме это и не приветствуется, но вообще-то буддистам не запрещено рассуждать о Боге (или о богах), взять хоть известный трактат Нагарджуны об опровержении Ишвары.
> 
> В этом смысле можно, пожалуй, говорить о "теологии" буддизма.


Разумеется. Я все это тут выложил только для того, чтобы автор темы увидел, что с самого верха в системе образования идет работа. Если есть универский образовательный стандарт по теологии буддизма, то это самый подходящий _светский_ "официальный источник". В таком истонике не должно быть бреда о буддизме что называется по определению.

Рособрнадзор приравняет светские и духовные религиозные степени

12 марта 2009,




> Замминистра Сентюрин подчеркнул, что пока они не имеют опыта реализации государственных образовательных стандартов и программ, построенных на их основе, но право такое есть. Со стороны централизованных конфессий прозвучала заинтересованность в получении аккредитации и лицензий по трем указанным выше направлениям — теология, религиоведение, организация работы с молодежью. Такая заинтересованность была продемонстрирована представителями РПЦ, Советом муфтиев России, ФЕОР, КЕРООР, Буддистской традиционной сангхи России, ...


 и др.

Но ваше представление о теологии не соотвествует тому, что дается в этой программе - оно существенно шире. Из сайта головного учреждения всех универских программ

УМО по классическому университетскому образованию России 

в специальности Теология для бакалавра и магистра можно найти ее определение




> 1.4. Теология – это комплекс наук, которые изучают историю вероучений и институционных форм религиозной жизни, религиозное культурное наследие (религиозное искусство, памятники религиозной письменности, религиозное образование и научно-исследовательская деятельность), традиционное для религии право, археологические памятники ис-тории религий, историю и современное состояние взаимоотношений между различными религиозными учениями и религиозными организациями. Изучение теологии в системе высшего профессионального образования носит светский характер.
> 
> Предметом теологии являются накопленные в течение длительного исторического срока религиозный опыт, памятники религиозной культуры, а также интеллектуальное и духовное богатство.

----------


## Ased

> просто поразительно! Сколько вашему профессору лет? Спросите у него, какая у него оценка была по истории партии и научному коммунизму. Поскольку если ему около 50-60, то он сдавал это как пить дать. И сдавал с горящими глазами и правильным выражением лица. В ком. партии случайно не состоял? Какая у него специальность и где таких идиотов делают? Жаль, презервативы его родителям дарить уже поздно, но ему еще можно, чтобы таких дураков больше не делал... 
> 
> Меня удивляло на первых порах, как бывшие коммунисты молниеносно стали верующими, как будто их атеистами и не воспитывали никогда. Потом привыкла, но смотреть как партократы в церкви со свечечками стоят - просто тошниловка!


Я боюсь уже поздно, он где то успел расплодится.  :Smilie: 




> *Пока Ерш не пришел и не потер тему, спрошу, пожалуй:*
> 
> а что за институт, если не секрет?


Саратовский Социально Экономический Университет.




> Пасха и Рождество - это христианские праздники, а не культурные традиции, при чем тут язычники?


А разве они не пришли в христианство из язычества? Вроде бы как бы пасха, масленница это языческий праздники бывшии. А вот рождество это чисто христианский праздник. Хотя новый год праздновался и до христианства праздновался вроде как.




> Разумеется. Я все это тут выложил только для того, чтобы автор темы увидел, что с самого верха в системе образования идет работа. Если есть универский образовательный стандарт по теологии буддизма, то это самый подходящий светский "официальный источник". В таком истонике не должно быть бреда о буддизме что называется по определению.
> 
> Рособрнадзор приравняет светские и духовные религиозные степени


Спасибо вам, я обязательно почитаю эти статьи, они должны многое прояснить.




> Генетической предрасположенности нет. ЕСДЛ тоже говорил о том, что русским желательно принимать православие. ИМХО он сказал это из следующих соображений:
> 1. Сложившиеся культурные трациции позволяют принять православие более глубже.
> 2. Политкорректность.
> 
> Если абстрагироваться от русских культурных традиций (в кои входит еще и употребление водки, русское "Авось!" и многое другое), т.е. отбросить всякие омрачения - понимание 4БИ приходит быстрее.
> 
> ИМХО имеет смысл поговорить о том, что именно в руском человеке располагает его к православию.


Я вот сильно сомневаюсь что Русского именно к православию рассполагает, хотя некая тяга есть, может это культурно историческое? Я в детстве учавствовал во многих праздниках православных. Например на пасху и еще в какой то из праздников устраивали крестный ход, я принимал в нем участие. Также рождество и еще яйца на пасху красили. Вобщем когда я уже пришел в Буддизм осознанно. Я невольно подсознательно сравнивал его с православием. И возникали мысли, а почему у Буддистов нет, а у православных есть, непорядок, у Буддистов тоже должно быть.  :Smilie:  Отсюда у меня иконы в машине и амулет на шее. А еще мне в голову такая мысль приходила. Намашинах скорой в христианских странах рисуют крест, в исламских полумесяц, а в Буддийских должны рисовать колесо с восемью спицами.  :Smilie: 

Вот очень важный момент, который тот проффсор сказал. Про то что Буддизм это смерть и мотивировал тем, что буддизм ведет человека к прекращению всего, значит к смерти. Понятно что это бред, но ведь мысль то крамольная в голову лезет. Ведь действительно, когда человек ничего не чувствует, значит он ближе к смерти. И наоборот, если чувства его яркие, даже боль, значит он еще жив. Давайте обсудим этот момент.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Спасибо вам, я обязательно почитаю эти статьи, они должны многое прояснить.


На данный момент я уяснил три вещи. 1. Есть госпрограмма поддержки высшего религиозного образования в России и, соответственно, утверждена специальность Теология с возможностью отдельной буддийской. Это светский университетский стандарт. 2. БТСР выразила заинтересованность этим стандартом для своих учебных учреждений (аккередитоваться при минобре, лицензии получать нужно, а то диплом будет не диплом). 3. Не видел ни одной подробной методической разработки по специальности теология буддизма.

----------


## Kunkhyab

> Вроде бы как бы пасха, масленница это языческий праздники бывшии. А вот рождество это чисто христианский праздник.


Пасха - 1

Пасха - 2

Пасха - 3

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Вот очень важный момент, который тот проффсор сказал. Про то что Буддизм это смерть и мотивировал тем, что буддизм ведет человека к прекращению всего, значит к смерти. Понятно что это бред, но ведь мысль то крамольная в голову лезет. Ведь действительно, когда человек ничего не чувствует, значит он ближе к смерти. И наоборот, если чувства его яркие, даже боль, значит он еще жив. Давайте обсудим этот момент.


Ну, во первых Будда достиг Нирваны под деревом Бодхи, во время просветления. Нирвана бывает с остатком и без остатка. Значит Нирвана это уже не смерть.
Насчет чувств, то яркие чувства это абстрактное понятие, которое внутри ничего не содержит. Я, например, могу сказать, что Нирвана очень "яркое переживание" поэтому она истинная жизнь... или еще, что-то такое, в этом роде.
К тому же, в буддизме смерти, нет.

----------


## Антон Наумов

> Вот очень важный момент, который тот проффсор сказал. Про то что Буддизм это смерть и мотивировал тем, что буддизм ведет человека к прекращению всего, значит к смерти. Понятно что это бред, но ведь мысль то крамольная в голову лезет. Ведь действительно, когда человек ничего не чувствует, значит он ближе к смерти. И наоборот, если чувства его яркие, даже боль, значит он еще жив. Давайте обсудим этот момент.


Буддизм тут не при чём, жизнь в физическом теле непременно заканчивается его смертью. В таком случае про всё, чем занимается человек, можно сказать - это смерть. Буддизм ведёт к прекращению страданий, с сопутствующем избавлением от омрачений ума. Это не означает конец чувств. Действия правильного буддиста полностью осознанные, с пониманием причин и следствий, при этом в его сознании вполне могут проплывать чувства, но без привязанностей и без страданий.
Это ИМХО. Я лишь только начал знакомиться с буддизмом, и вполне может быть, что в чем то ошибаюсь.

----------


## Fritz

> Нирвана бывает с остатком и без остатка.


А остаток бывает без нирваны?)))




> 2. БТСР выразила заинтересованность этим стандартом для своих учебных учреждений (аккередитоваться при минобре, лицензии получать нужно, а то диплом будет не диплом).


Зато Итигэлов всегда будет Итигэлов. Ему нужен диплом? Предлагаю БТСР канонизировать Фурсенко - неплохое воплощение Манджушри.)))

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> А остаток бывает без нирваны?)))


Оч смешно. Откуда я могу знать? Я что достиг Нирваны?
Яйцо тоже бывает разное. Смотря с какой стороны на него смотреть.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jamtso

Достижение просветления означает смерть обыденного восприятия и отвлечения от своего истинного состояния, совершенного с самого начала. Будда все воспринимает, но не цепляется за это и не отвлекается на это, он полностью осознает, что его видение, слышание, осязание, обоняние, вкус - только игра ума. В его потоке сознания нет причин для страстей, диких, необузданных желаний, обусловленных тремя ядами, при этом его блаженство нельзя передать словами. По сравнению с его живостью мы мертвы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Генетической предрасположенности нет. ЕСДЛ тоже говорил о том, что русским желательно принимать православие. ИМХО он сказал это из следующих соображений:
> 1. Сложившиеся культурные трациции  позволяют принять православие более глубже.
> 2. Политкорректность.


Можно ли привести цитату со словами Далай-Ламы, что *русским желательно принимать православие*?

P.S. Сугубо иудейская традиция в lite-форме все всех остальных убогих.

----------


## Fritz

2500 лет назад индийским тоже не стоило принимать буддизм, а также тайцам, индонезийцам, бирманцам, афганцам и пакистанцам. Последним двум не стоило принимать ислам, после буддизма, а славянам территорий совр. России, крымчанам особенно, не стоило принмать греческую версию еврейской религии христианство. Больше всех наверное облажались армяне.)))

----------


## Чиффа

Да, как мне, оказывается, повезло: совершенно свободно сделала доклад по буддизму на сентябрьской конференции "Диалог культур - культура диалога", проходившей у нас, в Костроме... никто особо с православием не приставал)))

----------


## Aion

> никто особо с православием не приставал)))


"Вот это воспитание."© )))

----------

ТобаВэй (20.10.2009), Чиффа (18.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Как многим известно, мы живем в экс-СССР - стране, которая была явно не "православной Россией", а вполне атеистической страной...

Далай-Лама:
http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/18/dalai_lama.html




> И еще один момент, который мне хотелось бы прояснить: менять веру — непростая задача. Например, здесь, на Западе, большинство из вас выросли в семьях, исповедующих христианскую традицию. У вас христианские корни, и поэтому я хочу предупредить вас о том, что менять веру очень сложно. *Разумеется, это не распространяется на тех людей, которые считают себя убежденными атеистами: ничего страшного, если они вдруг почувствуют влечение к буддизму. Замечательно, если вы сделаете буддизм своей религией; это лучше, чем оставаться атеистом. Обычно я называю сторонников атеизма «крайними атеистами», потому что, с определенной точки зрения, буддизм — тоже своего рода атеизм. Но, думаю, лучше быть буддистом, чем крайним атеистом.*


Как говориться, с творческим приветом табачным патриархам и прочим мракобесам  от людей из экс-СССР.

----------

Ho Shim (19.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Можно ли привести цитату со словами Далай-Ламы, что *русским желательно принимать православие*?
> 
> P.S. Сугубо иудейская традация в lite-форме все всех остальных убогих.


Да, после Вашей цитаты я понял, что в моей памяти отложилось неправильное понимание, извините за дезинформацию.

----------


## Сергей А

> Только подумайте, насколько дремуче сознание этих людей, и как далеки они от просветления – катастрофа!


Вы забыли добавить, что это *ваше личное мнение*.

----------


## Сергей А

> Вроде бы как бы пасха, масленница это языческий праздники бывшии.


Пасха - празднование воскрешения Христа, если что.

----------


## Jamtso

> Вы забыли добавить, что это *ваше личное мнение*.


Конечно, это мое личное мнение! А разве непонятно?!
Но оно подтверждается собственными переживаниями вопрошавшего

----------


## Aion

> Пасха - празднование воскрешения Христа, если что.


Языческие корни пасхи

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009), Чиффа (19.10.2009)

----------


## Ased

> Пасха - празднование воскрешения Христа, если что.





> Языческие корни пасхи


Вот ведь все время так, чувствую такие моменты, а доказать не могу.  :Smilie:  Рад что моя интуиция все еще на что то годится.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

У иудеев тоже есть Пасха. Называется Песах. Так что корни иудейские.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ко всякой ситуации мы приходим вследствие собственных взглядов и проистекающих из этих взглядов порывов, намерений и действий. Четвертая благородная истина.

Можете ли Вы предположить, что Ваши взгляды (в том числе о буддизме) приводят к Вашему неправильному поведению (вызывающему неприязнь других людей)?

Задумайтесь, у многих ли еще людей подобные Вашим проблемы в подобных Вашим условиях?

Что же касается Ваших вопросов:
1. Какое мнение у оффициальной православной церкви о Буддистах и Буддизме.
"По делам их судите о них"

2. Какое мнение у православных в целом (не оффициальная церковь).
"Чур меня"

3. Как сейчас обстоят дела в плане межконфессиональных отношений между православными и Буддистами в целом по России.
"Не лезь в чужой монастырь со своим уставом"

----------

Pavel (20.10.2009), Ната (20.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009), ТобаВэй (20.10.2009), Юань Дин (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Вот ведь все время так, чувствую такие моменты, а доказать не могу.  Рад что моя интуиция все еще на что то годится.


Пасха - это празднование воскрешения Христа. Разве информация по ссылке этому противоречит?

----------


## Сергей А

> Конечно, это мое личное мнение! А разве непонятно?!
> Но оно подтверждается собственными переживаниями вопрошавшего


Как это, подскажите, Ваше личное мнение может подтверждаться переживаниями вопрошавшего?

----------


## Aion

> У иудеев тоже есть Пасха. Называется Песах. Так что корни иудейские.


Корни индоевропейские.

----------


## Сергей А

> Ко всякой ситуации мы приходим вследствие собственных взглядов и проистекающих из этих взглядов порывов, намерений и действий. Четвертая благородная истина.


Это какая-то новая трактовка? Каких еще собственных взглядов? Каких порывов? Вы буддист?




> Можете ли Вы предположить, что Ваши взгляды (в том числе о буддизме) приводят к Вашему неправильному поведению (вызывающему неприязнь других людей)?


Не могу такого предположить.

----------


## Сергей А

> Корни индоевропейские.


Вы спросите у людей, стоящих в этот день вокруг собора - что они празднуют. И получите исчерпывающий ответ.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вы спросите у людей, стоящих в этот день вокруг собора - что они празднуют. И получите исчерпывающий ответ.


Многие из этих людей не совсем понимают многих составляющих веры, для них даже обрядовость находится на примитивном уровне. Не говоря уже о празднике, откуда и почему он взялся. Помнят ли они что Иисус прибыл в Иерусалим праздновать там Пейсах, так как был евреем?
А христиане чтобы как-то заместить празднование еврейского Пейсаха создали свою Пасху, которая по времени должна была совпадать с еврейской.

----------


## Сергей А

> Многие из этих людей не совсем понимают многих составляющих веры, для них даже обрядовость находится на примитивном уровне. Не говоря уже о празднике, откуда и почему он взялся. Помнят ли они что Иисус прибыл в Иерусалим праздновать там Пейсах, так как был евреем?


Согласен, но это другой вопрос, к празднованию Пасхи не имеющий отношение. Празднуют они ИМЕННО воскрешение Христа.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Согласен, но это другой вопрос, к празднованию Пасхи не имеющий отношение. Празднуют они ИМЕННО воскрешение Христа.


Без проблем. Но здесь два аспекта относительно ранее вами прокомментированного.
1. Рождество безусловно христианский праздник. Другой вопрос как его празднуют. Здесь есть множество добавлений в ту традицию которая уже существовала. И эти добавления как раз были языческими. Причем в большинстве своем они настолько ассимилировали в доморощенное христианство, что многими воспринимаются как истинно-христианскими, что неверно.
2. Пасха, как я указал, как самостоятельный праздник весьма двояко. С одной стороны она ими воспринимается как празднование исхода евреев из египетского плена. С другой как "Воскресенье Христово". Ну это теми кто по образованнее. Новорощенные же христиане не знающие как крестится, слышали что вроде Пасха - это "традиционно русский праздник с куличами". И мало кто помнит зачем все это.

----------

Марица (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> 1. Рождество безусловно христианский праздник. Другой вопрос как его празднуют. Здесь есть множество добавлений в ту традицию которая уже существовала. И эти добавления как раз были языческими. Причем в большинстве своем они настолько ассимилировали в доморощенное христианство, что многими воспринимаются как истинно-христианскими, что неверно.
> 2. Пасха, как я указал, как самостоятельный праздник весьма двояко. С одной стороны она ими воспринимается как празднование исхода евреев из египетского плена. С другой как "Воскресенье Христово". Ну это теми кто по образованнее. Новорощенные же христиане не знающие как крестится, слышали что вроде Пасха - это "традиционно русский праздник с куличами". И мало кто помнит зачем все это.


Вы абсолютно правы.
Стоит, видимо, вспомнить - к чему это я! :Smilie: 
Да к тому, что принятию буддизма русскими мешают сложившиеся культурные традиции. В традиции включаем и язычество и христианское иудейство, если можно так выразится.

----------


## Aion

> Вы спросите у людей, стоящих в этот день вокруг собора - что они празднуют. И получите исчерпывающий ответ.


Мнения людей не всегда достаточно, чтобы вынести верное, исчерпывающее предмет суждение . Сомневаюсь, что многие знают о том, что Юрьев День, например, празднуется с верхнего палеолита...)))

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А как давно принято было православие и как это происходило в общем? не было ли большого сопротивления?

----------


## Сергей А

Юрьев день

Ух ты! А я и не знал!

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Вы абсолютно правы.
> Стоит, видимо, вспомнить - к чему это я!
> Да к тому, что принятию буддизма русскими мешают сложившиеся культурные традиции. В традиции включаем и язычество и христианское иудейство, если можно так выразится.


Хорошему танцору все мешает. :Big Grin: 

есть светские праздники: новый год, 1 мая, 8 марта, 23 февраля. Это тоже традиция. К ним можно добавить буддийскую и ничего мешать не будет.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Мнения людей не всегда достаточно, чтобы вынести верное, исчерпывающее предмет суждение . Сомневаюсь, что многие знают о том, что Юрьев День, например, празднуется с верхнего палеолита...)))


Так они и о Пасхе далеко не все знают.
Но это им не мешает *праздновать воскрешение Христа*, я об этом.

----------


## Aion

> Так они и о Пасхе далеко не все знают.
> Но это им не мешает *праздновать воскрешение Христа*, я об этом.


А я разве говорил, что это мешает? Мы тут вроде о корнях праздника говорили.

----------


## Сергей А

> Хорошему танцоры все мешает.


Это да!




> есть светские праздники: новый год, 1 мая, 8 марта, 23 февраля. Это тоже традиция. К ним можно добавить буддийскую и ничего мешать не будет.


Конечно можно! Но в России с ее культурными традициями, включающими и религию и периоды правления СССР, и дохристианский период и т.д. - тяжело. ЕДСЛ, как мне кажется, именно об этом и говорил.

----------


## Сергей А

> А я разве говорил, что это мешает? Мы тут вроде о корнях праздника говорили.


Не, с корнями я не спорю.
Я говорил о том, что русским тяжело дается принятие буддизма. И попробовал обосновать это наличием груза культурных традиций.

----------


## Ased

Я не Русский, я смесь всего со всем))

Кстати многие вспомнят что само слово православие, появилось на руси задолго до христианства и означало совсем другое.

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

"Не далек от Буддизма" (из сборника "101 дзенская история"):

Один студент университета во время визита к Гадзану спросил его: "Читал ли ты Библию христиан?"
"Нет. Почитай мне ее,"- ответил Гадзан.
Студент открыл Библию и начал читать из Евангелия от Матфея: "И об одежде что заботитесь? Посмотрите на полевые лилии, как они растут: не трудятся, не прядут. Но говорю вам, что и Соломон во всей славе своей не одевался так, как всякое из них. И так, не заботьтесь о завтрашнем дне, ибо завтрашний день сам будет заботиться о своем."
Гадзан ответил: "Тот, кто произнес эти слова - просветленный человек."
Студент продолжал чтение:"Просите, и дано вам будет; ищите и найдете, стучите и отворят вам. Ибо всякий просящий получает, и ищущий -находит, и стучащемуся отворяют."
Гадзан заметил: "Это прекрасно. Тот, кто так сказал - не далек от Буддизма."

----------

Марица (21.10.2009), Ната (20.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Кстати многие вспомнят что само слово православие, появилось на руси задолго до христианства и означало совсем другое.


А можно ссылочку?

----------


## Юань Дин

Православие - прекрасная религия, а тот, кто её исповедует, также обладает драгоценной человеческой жизнью. И создает себе условия для благоприятного перерождения.
Все люди разные, поэтому не для всех подходит буддизм. Лучше не гневайтесь на иные религии, чтобы не уменьшить свои заслуги. Впрочем, как я понял, прочитав тему, они уже бегут к нулю. Жаль. Друзья, вы круто попали, можно сказать  :Smilie: 

Если религия наполняет человека состраданием, делает его альтруистом, воспитывает в нем дисциплину ума, то это хорошая религия. Православие как раз этим занимается (если под ним понимать умное делание в ортодоксальной традиции).

К тому же буддизм наиболее ценен с точки зрения буддизма. С точки зрения другой религии все будет по другому. И буддизм, и христианство начинаются с веры (веры, что все есть дукха, что Будда обрел Освобождение и т.д.; что Христос был распят, чтобы каждый верующий в него не погиб, но имел жизнь вечную). И только потом, с годами практики приходит знание, реальное знание, которое заменяет веру. Так и в буддизме, и в исихазме. Человек достигает цели, реально достигает и уже не остается сомнений.

Помните: "Се, стою у двери и стучу: если кто услышит голос Мой и отворит дверь, войду к нему и буду вечерять с ним, и он со Мною..." (Откровение гл.3.ст.20). Услышите ли Будду, который внутри Вас, или же будет грустно, когда учитель (твой внутренний голос) открывает дверь со словами "Здравствуй, друг!" и он же закрывает со словами "Прощай, прохожий"  :Frown:  . Каждый народ ищет этот голос по своему и жаль, если человек его не слышит, становится прохожим.

----------

Марица (21.10.2009), Ната (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> "Не далек от Буддизма" (из сборника "101 дзенская история"):


Ох не те он ему фрагменты выбрал! :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Если религия наполняет человека состраданием, делает его альтруистом, воспитывает в нем дисциплину ума, то это хорошая религия. Православие как раз этим занимается (если под ним понимать умное делание в ортодоксальной традиции).


Ой ли?
послушаешь Кураева и др. критиков не скажешь.

----------


## Юань Дин

Кураев это не жемчужина христианства. Это популяризатор христианства. Надо искать жемчуг. Или же просто заниматься буддизмом и ничего не говорить обидного о христианстве. Тем более, лама говорил, что это ведет к уменьшению заслуг.

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009), Сергей Коничев (20.10.2009), Чиффа (20.10.2009)

----------


## Ased

> Кураев это не жемчужина христианства. Это популяризатор христианства. Надо искать жемчуг. Или же просто заниматься буддизмом и ничего не говорить обидного о христианстве. Тем более, лама говорил, что это ведет к уменьшению заслуг.


Господа, вы же знаете что есть как минимум две правды о христианстве. Евангеле имхо не суть христианства. После распятия христа, его брат продолжил исповедовать его учение. Но через какое то время, появивишиеся хз откуда истинные христиане во главе с одним из апостолов, не помню имя, который сказал, что ему пришло видение. Объявили себя христианами, а всех остальных еретиками, в последствии они победили, а что стало с братом Христа не знаю. Я могу ошибаться так как это было давно и с чужих слов, но та точка зрения тогда мне показалась вразумительной. Мои реальные знания христианства почти нулевые.

----------


## Сергей А

> Евангеле имхо не суть христианства.


Именно, что суть! Для *современного* христианства! Остальное - трактовки.
А что было - быльем поросло. Это тоже позиция современного христианства.

----------


## Zom

> Господа, вы же знаете что есть как минимум две правды о христианстве.





> Мои реальные знания христианства почти нулевые.


Эмм....? ... -)

----------

Aion (20.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (20.10.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Ased, а что такое "хз" или "хз откуда"? Это что-то типа "имхо"? Компьютерный слэнг?

----------


## Сергей А

> а что такое "хз" или "хз откуда"? Это что-то типа "имхо"? Компьютерный слэнг?


Сокращенное матерное высказывание. Модераторы могут это (справедливо!) затереть.

----------


## Юрий К.

> На данный момент я уяснил три вещи. 1. Есть госпрограмма поддержки высшего религиозного образования в России и, соответственно, утверждена специальность Теология с возможностью отдельной буддийской. Это светский университетский стандарт. 2. БТСР выразила заинтересованность этим стандартом для своих учебных учреждений (аккередитоваться при минобре, лицензии получать нужно, а то диплом будет не диплом). 3. Не видел ни одной подробной методической разработки по специальности теология буддизма.



*Ased*, из соображений "просто интересно" кое что нашел по буддийскому универскому стандарту, информация к размышлению :Smilie: 

Политический журнал, № 33 (176) / 17 декабря 2007



> Буддисты, для которых разработка госстандарта по теологии в 2000 г., видимо, была не самой насущной проблемой, своей частью пока не обзавелись. Сделать это им будет непросто. Столь же трудно представить, как буддисты планируют насытить штат своих университетов кандидатами и докторами наук, специализирующимися, например, в астрологии или тантризме. Так же, как и богословие, эти инструменты познания бытия не входят в ваковский перечень специальностей научных работников. Не ясно, как они укомплектуют свои библиотеки учебниками по праджня-пара-мите, мадхьямике, абхидхарме и винае, снабженными рекомендациями министерства. В лучшем случае для решения этих задач потребуются долгие годы. Им, как и представителям других конфессий, которых раздача госдипломов обойдет стороной, в утешение можно сказать только одно. Пока поправки в федеральные законы «Об образовании» и «О религии» не превратят госаккредитацию в обязаловку для религиозных образовательных учреждений, никто не ставит перед ними дилемму: либо госстандарт, либо закрытие.

----------


## Ased

> Ased, а что такое "хз" или "хз откуда"? Это что-то типа "имхо"? Компьютерный слэнг?


Ай черт, я неспециально. Это из времен вова осталось, никак не искореню.  :Cry:

----------


## Александр С

По поводу празднования пасхи. 

Можно смотреть по сути, а можно по форме. По форме, пасха, безусловно отмечается в нашей стране как день воскресения Христа. Дата - это совершенно другое дело, т.к. не секрет, что многие новые праздники вытесняли собой предыдущие - так много где было и не только на Руси и не только в случае с христианством.

А что по сути? Если человек, называющий себя православным, только и делает, что ходит "освящать кулич" раз в год и, может быть, к этому прибавляется еще посещение церкви на рождество, можно ли его называть православным? По церковным правилам для этого он должен принимать участие в таинствах церкви. И если раньше он был обязан являться на исповедь и причастие не реже двух раз в месяц, чтобы считаться православным, то сейчас некоторые духовники говорят о допустимости пяти или даже одного раза в год. 

Сколько человек из тех, кто образует раз в год километровые очереди соблюдает это положение? Сколько человек хотя бы знает, как надо отмечать пасху, какие тексты надо читать в этот день? Придите на ту же пасху или рождество на ночное богослужение и посмотрите, сколько там будет человек. 

Поэтому, называть всех, кто по какой-то непонятной причине считает себя православными, нельзя. Что делают эти люди на пасху в церкви? Так что, по сути, большинство соблюдает какой-то свой языческий обряд, выстроенный вокруг кулича. 
__________________________

По поводу 


> само слово православие, появилось на руси задолго до христианства и означало совсем другое.


На Руси никогда не было такого понятия, как правь. Была только навь, обозначающая изнанку бытия, так скажем. Было слово явь, никак не связанное с навью, обозначающее противоположность сну. Триада "явь-навь-правь" - позднейшая лингвистическая спекуляция А. Асова.

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Ай черт, я неспециально. Это из времен вова осталось, никак не искореню.


(предчувствуя еще один вопрос) А ВОВ это «Ворлд оф Воркрафт», компьютерная игра? :Smilie:

----------


## Ased

> (предчувствуя еще один вопрос) А ВОВ это «Ворлд оф Воркрафт», компьютерная игра?


Ага он самый.

----------


## Александр С

> Мои реальные знания христианства почти нулевые.


Советую найти и прочитать книгу "Раннее христианство: страницы истории" историка Свенцицкой. Там обозначенная тема очень хорошо разобрана. Вообще, в серии "Библиотека атеистической литературы" во время перестройки вышло много хорошего.

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Меня вот в православии всегда поражало колличество крепко пьющих "адептов". Для них состояние чистого сознания не является необходимостью!  :Mad: 
После этого в принципе отпадает желание проводить параллели с буддизмом!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Может,ладно с ними,с православными-то?
Устами Его Святейшества Далай-ламы:



> И еще один важный
> момент - когда вы
> меняете веру, то,
> желая оправдать свой
> выбор, вы естественным
> образом начинаете
> критически отзываться
> о своей изначальной
> религии. Это очень
> ...


Перевод Юлии
Жиронкиной.

----------

Aion (20.10.2009), Makc (20.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2009), Грег (21.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009), Юань Дин (21.10.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Кстати, *Ased*, когда к вам начнут подкатывать в стиле "поклоняешься ложным богам", вы так ненавязчиво поинтересуйтесь, когда последний раз блюститель веры причащался - думаю, у многих пыл сразу поубавится!

----------


## Грег

> Кстати, *Ased*, когда к вам начнут подкатывать в стиле "поклоняешься ложным богам", вы так ненавязчиво поинтересуйтесь, когда последний раз блюститель веры причащался - думаю, у многих пыл сразу поубавится!


Это не так важно.  :Smilie: 
Могут ответить, что бог - он внутри и каждый по своему ему служит.
Или скажут, что раз русский и в России родился, то должен быть православным
(по типу - "где родился, там и сгодился") и поклоняться только "своим" богам.
 :Wink:

----------


## Юань Дин

христиане знают, что все боги Махаяны - не боги вовсе, а различные аспекты ума. Зачем же так в дремучем свете людей представлять. Об этих аспектах говорят все миссионеры на христианских сайтах. Специально подчеркивают, что в буддизме нет никаких бесов и т.п. (для бабушек подчеркивают) - а все лишь методы для работы с умом. В семинариях буддизм изучают не хуже нас. Ламрим от корки до корки изучают, работы выдающихся учителей, изучают как медитация действует на ум. Погружаются в учение. Просто они всё это считают тварным в противовес нетварному Богу. Кураев не в счет. Есть православные проповедники, которые лучше какого-нибудь ламы о буддизме расскажут.

Вот я недавно беседовал со знакомым. В семинарии изучает буддизм. Наверное, потом будет диссер кропать на эти темы. Ламрим знает чуть ли не наизусть. У меня дома Ламрим стоит - я его хуже знаю.

Они изучают буддизм, но не "искушаются" этим учением. Они понимают, что все это тварное (с т.з. правосл. традиции), что человек сам себя пытается вытянуть за волосы из болота. Вобщем, на нас как на детей малых смотрят с сожалением.

----------

Ased (21.10.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Теология буддизма - это что, анекдот такой?
> Типа "Колобок повесился".


Название одной из коренных тантр Дзогчена - Кунжет Гьялпо переводится как "Царь всетворящий". 
Так почему бы не произвести теологические исследования этого самого "царя"?  :Wink: 
К тому же, к примеру, в Индонезии, если я не ошибаюсь вообще нельзя зарегистрировать религиозную организацию если в ней нет Бога, а буддийские организации там имеются  :Wink: .
Всё зависит от смысла, вкладываемого в этого самого "царя".

----------


## Буль

> Вот я недавно беседовал со знакомым. В семинарии изучает буддизм. Наверное, потом будет диссер кропать на эти темы. Ламрим знает чуть ли не наизусть. У меня дома Ламрим стоит - я его хуже знаю.


Mi scusi per la domanda audaci: с каких пор знание Ламрима "чуть ли не наизусть" стало  являться мерилом понимания Учения?

А если "оне понимают, что все это - тварное", то, вероятно, могут и дать истинный ответ в чём смысл прихода Бодхидхармы с юга?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это не так важно. 
> Могут ответить, что бог - он внутри и каждый по своему ему служит.
> Или скажут, что раз русский и в России родился, то должен быть православным
> (по типу - "где родился, там и сгодился") и поклоняться только "своим" богам.


Русский? В России родился?

*80-е правило VI Вселенского Собора гласит: «Если кто, епископ, или пресвитер, или диакон, или кто-либо из сопричисленных к клиру, или мирянин, не имея никакой настоятельной нужды или препятствия, которым бы надолго устранен был от своей церкви, но пребывая во граде, в три воскресные дни в продолжении трех седмиц не придет в церковное собрание, то клирик да будет извержен из клира, а мирянин да будет отлучен от общения».*

Крест снять и валить на все четыре стороны... Несостоявшаяся овца дома Израэлева...

----------

Александр С (21.10.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Да к тому, что принятию буддизма русскими мешают сложившиеся культурные традиции.


Это не традиции мешают, а несвободный ум, которому нужно соответствовать какой-нибудь традиции - "где родился, там и сгодился".

----------

Aion (21.10.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Русский? В России родился?
> 
> *80-е правило VI Вселенского Собора гласит: «Если кто, епископ, или пресвитер, или диакон, или кто-либо из сопричисленных к клиру, или мирянин, не имея никакой настоятельной нужды или препятствия, которым бы надолго устранен был от своей церкви, но пребывая во граде, в три воскресные дни в продолжении трех седмиц не придет в церковное собрание, то клирик да будет извержен из клира, а мирянин да будет отлучен от общения».*


Тот, кто в России называт себя православным, не всегда имеет в виду православную веру, зачастую, речь идёт о простой православной культуре, сложившнейся в России, за годы христианства. Поэтому, отлучай его или не отлучай - ничего для него (именно для него) не изменится, как он считал себя православным, так и далее считать будет.



> Крест снять и валить на все четыре стороны... Несостоявшаяся овца дома Израэлева...


Как всегда, не совсем понимаю твою иносказательность.  :Smilie: 
О чём ты в данном случае?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Русский это не национальность, а принадлежность. Также как и нет белоруссов, украинцев и прочих берендеев.
"Нет ни эллина, ни иудея..." Евангелие, из четырех, не помню счас где.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Русский? В России родился?
> 
> *80-е правило VI Вселенского Собора гласит: «Если кто, епископ, или пресвитер, или диакон, или кто-либо из сопричисленных к клиру, или мирянин, не имея никакой настоятельной нужды или препятствия, которым бы надолго устранен был от своей церкви, но пребывая во граде, в три воскресные дни в продолжении трех седмиц не придет в церковное собрание, то клирик да будет извержен из клира, а мирянин да будет отлучен от общения».*
> 
> Крест снять и валить на все четыре стороны... Несостоявшаяся овца дома Израэлева...


А я даже слышал, что кто не причащался в течение одного года - не может считать себя христианином, то есть нужно исповедоваться  особо сильно об этом, и поп  налогает епитимью - много дней постов и молитв, чтоб дале не повадно было отходить далеко от матушки-Церкви.

----------


## Ased

> христиане знают, что все боги Махаяны - не боги вовсе, а различные аспекты ума.


Вот тут пожайлусто поподробнее. т.е. к примеру Будда медицины не божество вовсе, а аспект моего ума и я каждый раз обращаюсь к самому себе в молитвах? Я реально начинаю чувствовать себя тупым. Пора ламрим перечитывать.

Кстати одну мыслю из ламрима пока понял очень четко, что разделение на колесницы весьма условно. Ну может еще пару вещей осознал. А с остальным пока туго.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Они изучают буддизм, но не "искушаются" этим учением....


А иначе если "искусяться", что с ними будет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Русский это не национальность, а принадлежность. Также как и нет белоруссов, украинцев и прочих берендеев.


Не суть.



> "Нет ни эллина, ни иудея..." Евангелие, из четырех, не помню счас где.


Для тех, кто отождествляет себя с какой-то группой людей, будь то по национальным признакам или религиозным, будут и русские и украинцы и немцы и евреи и другие "берендеи". Будут и "чужие Боги".

----------


## Грег

> Вот тут пожайлусто поподробнее. т.е. к примеру Будда медицины не божество вовсе, а аспект моего ума и я каждый раз обращаюсь к самому себе в молитвах?


По-сути - да. Но не к себе обращаетесь, а к своей истинной природе (это по-сути). А вот к кому именно ВЫ обращаетесь в молитвах зависит от того как вы это божество "позиционируете". Если как нечто внешнее, то оно для вас и будет внешним, отдельным от вас объектом.



> Я реально начинаю чувствовать себя тупым. Пора ламрим перечитывать.


Ну почему же тупым, кроме ламрима и другие учения есть, вы просто не о всём, похоже, пока знаете.  :Wink:

----------

Aion (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Это не традиции мешают, а несвободный ум, которому нужно соответствовать какой-нибудь традиции - "где родился, там и сгодился".


Вы сами себе противоречите.

----------


## Юань Дин

> А иначе если "искусяться", что с ними будет?


Не знаю. Я стараюсь меньше соблазнять наших христианских братьев. Слишком трепетно и с огромным уважением отношусь к христианству, поэтому не хочу соблазнять ни одного из малых сих. Наоборот, стараюсь укрепить их в христианской вере, когда у них начинается период сомнений. Растолковываю Евангелие и Апостолов и стараюсь дать пример. При этом стараюсь подражать ЕСДЛ в том, что касается толерантности и уважения к религиям..

Есть хорошие знакомые-христиане. Но иногда у них сомнения и шаткость в вере, а я понимаю, что буддизм они не примут и только пойдут по плохой колее жизни. И ради них я готов отказаться от Благородного Восьмеричного Пути и стать христианином, чтобы показать им пример и вдохновить. Сказано ведь: "Нет больше той любви, аще кто положит душу свою за други своя" (Евангелие от Иоанна 15.13). Ради людей можно и собой пожертвовать. И своим Освобождением.

----------


## Грег

> Вы сами себе противоречите.


В каком же месте?

----------


## Сергей А

> В каком же месте?


Давайте разберем Вашу цитату:



> Это не традиции мешают, а несвободный ум, которому нужно соответствовать какой-нибудь традиции - "где родился, там и сгодился".


Если человеческому уму нужно соответствовать традиции, то, скорее всего и человеку тоже.

----------


## Грег

> Давайте разберем Вашу цитату:
> 
> Если человеческому уму нужно соответствовать традиции, то, скорее всего и человеку тоже.


Хм...  :Smilie: 
Осталось разобрать что такое УМ, что такое ЧЕЛОВЕК и как они взаимосвязаны.
 :Wink: 

PS. Всё-таки не понял - где противоречие-то?

----------


## Сергей А

> Осталось разобрать что такое УМ, что такое ЧЕЛОВЕК и как они взаимосвязаны.


Для этого есть буддизм! :Smilie: 



> PS. Всё-таки не понял - где противоречие-то?


Я говорил, что традиции мешают русскому человеку принять буддизм. Вы говорите ум. Суть одна и та же. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> традиции мешают русскому человеку принять буддизм.


Это особенно на БФ заметно, когда кто-нибудь спрашивает: а у вас какая традиция?)))

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я говорил, что традиции мешают русскому человеку принять буддизм. Вы говорите ум. Суть одна и та же.


Не совсем, ИМХО.
УМ и ЧЕЛОВЕК  - это не одно и то же.

Поясню - я - ЧЕЛОВЕК, у меня, как человека есть определённое состояние ума.
Свой УМ я могу изменить, для этого и существует практика.
Получается, что человек один,  а состояниния ума у него 2 и они разные.
Я не прав?

----------


## Грег

> Это особенно на БФ заметно, когда кто-нибудь спрашивает: а у вас какая традиция?)))


Иногда (я, бывает, так делаю), спрашивают для того, чтобы понять на каком языке с человеком общаться.
Это всё равно, что спросить, к примеру - "вы говорите по-русски?" или "парле ву франсе?", ну или "нихон гова ханасари масука?", на худой конец.  :Smilie: 

Без этого диалога не получится - языки разные.

----------


## Сергей А

> Не совсем, ИМХО.
> УМ и ЧЕЛОВЕК  - это не одно и то же.
> 
> Поясню - я - ЧЕЛОВЕК, у меня, как человека есть определённое состояние ума.
> Свой УМ я могу изменить, для этого и существует практика.
> Получается, что человек один,  а состояниния ума у него 2 и они разные.
> Я не прав?


Нет конечно. В определенный момент времени у Вас только одно состояние ума.

----------


## Грег

> Нет конечно. В определенный момент времени у Вас только одно состояние ума.


Сколько продолжается этот момент времени? Сукунду? Две? 1000? Одну миллионную секунды?

----------


## Сергей А

> Сколько продолжается этот момент времени? Сукунду? Две? 1000? Одну миллионную секунды?


Хороший вопрос. Думаю, что *момент времени* стремится к нулю. А дхарма, как элементарная сущность - величина дискретная. 1/60 щелчка пальцев, как говорил Будда.
Если честно, я думал, что и дхарма бесконечно мала - спасибо БФ.

----------


## Aion

> Без этого диалога не получится - языки разные.


Языки разные, а акцент одинаковый. 


> Ловушка нужна для ловли зайцев. Поймав зайца, забывают про ловушку. Слова нужны чтобы поймать мысль: когда мысль поймана, про слова  забывают; как бы мне найти человека, забывшего про слова, - и  поговорить  с  ним!  
> *Чжуан-цзы *

----------

Ased (22.10.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Хороший вопрос. Думаю, что *момент времени* стремится к нулю. А дхарма, как элементарная сущность - величина дискретная. 1/60 щелчка пальцев, как говорил Будда.
> Если честно, я думал, что и дхарма бесконечно мала - спасибо БФ.


В общем, я хотел сказать, что человек - это человек, а его ум - это его ум.
Измени свой ум, даже оставшись человеком,  и никакие традиции тебе помехой не будут.
Так что, нет в моих словах никакого противоречия.

----------


## Грег

> Языки разные, а акцент одинаковый.


Вы уверены, что всегда понимаете собеседника? Тем более в переписке, не видя визуально реакций собеседника на свои слова.

----------


## Сергей А

> В общем, я хотел сказать, что человек - это человек, а его ум - это его ум.
> Измени свой ум, даже оставшись человеком,  и никакие традиции тебе помехой не будут.
> Так что, нет тут никакого противоречия.


Согласен, сознание русскому человеку надо менять. Вот только 142М (или сколько там сейчас?) людей водночас или за обозримый промежуток времени его не поменяют - традиции давлеют.

----------


## Грег

> Согласен, сознание русскому человеку надо менять. Вот только 142М (или сколько там сейчас?) людей водночас или за обозримый промежуток времени его не поменяют - традиции давлеют.


А надо ли? Вы хотите насильно осчастливить людей?
Каждому - своё - не стоит нагружать человека весом больше, чем он сможет унести.

----------


## Сергей А

(вздыхая) Или не надо...

----------


## Aion

> Вы уверены, что всегда понимаете собеседника? Тем более в переписке, не видя визуально реакций собеседника на свои слова.


Когда не понимаю, так и говорю. Вообще, мне особенно не нужна визуально реакция собеседника на мои слова. Если собеседник отвечает, мне вполне хватает текста. Ну а если не отвечает, хватает молчания.

----------


## Грег

> Когда не понимаю, так и говорю. Вообще, мне особенно не нужна визуальная реакция собеседника на мои слова. Если собеседник отвечает, мне вполне хватает текста. Ну а если не отвечает, хватает молчания.


Вот тут вот ошибка.
Согласно исследованиям, при общении по сети собеседники, как правило, неверно трактуют эмоции собеседника в сообщениях - не хватает информации, которую мы подсознательно считываем при визуальном общении, ну или при общении по телефону, к примеру.
Смайлики тоже могут неверно трактоваться  :Mad: .

PS. Хорошо, если собеседник переспрашивает, как вы, к примеру, - правильно ли он понял слова собеседника, но за многие годы общения в сети могу позволить себе сделать вывод, что оппоненты трактуют мои слова как хотят.  :Smilie:  наверное,  и я так же, зачастую, поступаю  :Smilie: .

----------


## Aion

> Вот тут вот ошибка.


Где именно?

----------


## Грег

> Где именно?





> Вообще, мне особенно не нужна визуальная реакция собеседника


Почему так - я пояснил в предыдущем сообщении.
Хотя... если вы переспрашиваете собеседника, то всё  нормально  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> (вздыхая) Или не надо...


Каждому - по-возможности. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Почему так - я пояснил в предыдущем сообщении.
> Хотя... если вы переспрашиваете собеседника, то всё  нормально .


Ошибка - это нормально?)))

----------


## Грег

> Ошибка - это нормально?)))


Ну..... нормально, наверное, как и всё в этой жизни...  :Smilie: 
Зависит от того, как это воспринимать.

----------


## Ased

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ased  
> Вот тут пожайлусто поподробнее. т.е. к примеру Будда медицины не божество вовсе, а аспект моего ума и я каждый раз обращаюсь к самому себе в молитвах?  
> 
> По-сути - да. Но не к себе обращаетесь, а к своей истинной природе (это по-сути). А вот к кому именно ВЫ обращаетесь в молитвах зависит от того как вы это божество "позиционируете". Если как нечто внешнее, то оно для вас и будет внешним, отдельным от вас объектом.


Господа, подробнее пожайлусто. Это очень важная тема, что тут имелось ввиду? надо это расшифровать.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Ну и наговорили здесь.
Аспект это одна из сторон рассматриваемого объекта.
Аспект ума. (я молчу уже про абсурдность самого этого термина)
А вот природу ума вам здесь никто не сможет показать.
Это же, в конце концов не яйцо, которое может быть то круглым то овальным, смотря с какой стороны на него смотреть. 
П.С. Вот вам тварное и не тварное.

----------


## Юань Дин

Это точно. Начали о том, что говорят православные о буддистах, а закончили, как обычно, демагогией. Кажется, никто из присутствующих нормально не меняет себя, а все только и рассуждают о том, чего в глаза не видели. Причем здесь 1/60 щелчка пальцем в данной теме и прочий бред?

Как говорится: "Стоп Господа не видели, а рассуждают о его лице". В данном случае вместо Господа - дхармы и пр.

----------


## Грег

> Ну и наговорили здесь.
> Аспект это одна из сторон рассматриваемого объекта.
> Аспект ума. (я молчу уже про абсурдность самого этого термина)


Что же здесь абсурдного?
Чем же вам не нравится понятие "аспект ума"?
Вполне "официальный" термин, употребляемый учителями. И не только в буддийской традиции.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Причем здесь 1/60 щелчка пальцем в данной теме и прочий бред?
> ...


Да всё при том же  :Smilie: 
Это что-то вроде "парле ву франсе?", чтобы на одном языке говорить.


> ...
> говорится: "Стоп Господа не видели, а рассуждают о его лице". В данном случае вместо Господа - дхармы и пр. 
> ...


Видели или не видели, ИМХО, лучше говорит о себе, т.е. видел ли сам говорящий или нет.
Лучше не пытаться представить кто и что видел... ну или не видел.

Православие, как любое христианское учение, основано на вере в Бога, поэтому, я считаю нормальным в теме касающейся православия рассуждать о Боге.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Что же здесь абсурдного?
> Чем же вам не нравится понятие "аспект ума"?
> Вполне "официальный" термин, употребляемый учителями. И не только в буддийской традиции.


Тогда объясните что оно означает? И его аналогичное подобие на санскрите или тибетском.
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Юань Дин

Нормальный термин. Сам слышал его не один раз от учителей. Если сказать о уме как об объекте, который изучает субъект.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

И я ЧИТАЛ, но не слышал. Но что оно означает нам как бы не вдамек. Если ум не имеет формы, ни вида, не отделим от мыслей. (Есть мышление но нет думающего). То какие у него могут быть аспекты? не понятно.
видимо очередная чебурашка. (попытка подогнать восточную философию под западную).



> Если сказать о уме как об объекте, который изучает субъект


Экая загагулина. Кто же это за субъект, не ум ли опять?

----------


## Грег

> Тогда объясните что оно означает? И его аналогичное подобие на санскрите или тибетском.
> Буду очень признателен.


Есть такие поисковые системы, как google.com, yandex.ru, rambler.ru или любая другая, которая вам наиболее удобна.
Достаточно набрать в строке поиска "аспект ума" для того чтобы изучить результаты поиска.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Экая загагулина. Кто же это за субъект, не ум ли опять?


ну... Называйте как хотите, как вам удобнее - ум, человек, индивидуум, ЭГО.
При наличии двойственного мышления всегда будут субъект-объектные отношения.



> Тогда объясните что оно означает? И его аналогичное подобие на санскрите или тибетском.
> Буду очень признателен.


Согласно энциклопедии, 

*Аспект* (от лат. aspectus 'вид, облик') — одна из сторон рассматриваемого объекта, точка зрения.

И в чём проблема с термином "Аспект Ума"?

----------


## Ersh

Тема ушла в оффтопик и закрывается

----------

